# Courtney Lee agrees to 4-year/$50 million deal with the Knicks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749387648154820608


----------



## JT2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Rose/Lee/Melo/Zinger/Noah

with Jennings/Williams off the bench. solid team. *A* offseason for the Knicks, and they've probably got a 1-2 more moves left.


----------

